# Any idea what this is?



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

My dog started last weekend with a very small, pink patch on her hind leg which looked like a bite of some sort. Now looks like this:



















It's not particularly irritating her, she's not licking or chewing at it, doesn't react when she knocks it, but I've never seen anything like it before. If it's a fly bite, it's a massive reaction to it. Anyone seen anything similar?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea what it is! I would be off to the vets.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

My first guess would be a parasite like a tick - although whenever I've seen ticks they've looked more like yellow/brown warts rather than red like this. 

But I'd go to the vets before it gets any worse...whatever it is...


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

Did wonder about a tick, but it started off wrong (small and pink), plus it's firmly attached all round, so much more like a swelling of some kind. Will go to the vets on Monday if it's no better by then.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

zingy said:


> Did wonder about a tick, but it started off wrong (small and pink), plus it's firmly attached all round, so much more like a swelling of some kind. Will go to the vets on Monday if it's no better by then.


If I were you I wouldn't wait. Growths don't disappear all by themselves usually and it seems to be making your dog uncomfortable/itchy. I'm not saying go get an emergency appointment, but I would be at the vets today if it were me.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

its a tick, the bigger they get the redder they would be cos they are sucking your dogs blood out. get it out or go to the vets. 
michelle x


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

Helbo said:


> If I were you I wouldn't wait. Growths don't disappear all by themselves usually and it seems to be making your dog uncomfortable/itchy. I'm not saying go get an emergency appointment, but I would be at the vets today if it were me.


It's not making her uncomfortable or itchy in the slightest - she completely ignores it. First non emergency appointment at the vets is now Monday - until then it's about £250 to even enter the waiting room.

Harrysmum, I'll try removing it. Seems very firmly attached all the way round though. I thought ticks only attached at mouth parts (though I've never actually come across them before).


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Have a look at this thread. http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/243260-scabs-fur-falling-out.html
A photo on there looks abit like yours.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Doesn't look like any tick that I've ever seen and I've seen quite a few on my tick magnet Goldies over the years.
It looks like a growth to me


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds as though it's been there too long to be a tick and again, doesn't look like any I've come across.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I would Leave it alone till you can go to the vets , trying to pull it off thinking it's a tick could cause problems , if it's not one , I thought they dropped off after a few days anyway once full of blood


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

We use Frontline on these two & ticks drop off dead within 24hrs & although the last one Banjo had was preety full :arf: it was'nt as red as that so to be on the safe side I would leave it alone till the vet has seen it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Is it ozing an oily type of discharge and did the hair just fall out in a tuft?
It looks similar to something one of mine had a few years ago, she had about 3 patches. A steroid shot sorted it. It turned out it was an alergic reaction to something presumed some kind of insect bite. Like his it didnt bother her and there was no scratching. First I knew was when there was a couple of tufts of fur on the carpet which when I picked it up felt oily, then on checking where it came from I found the 3 patches. Hers looked the same as the pictures or as far as I can tell from a photograph.


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Is it ozing an oily type of discharge and did the hair just fall out in a tuft?
> It looks similar to something one of mine had a few years ago, she had about 3 patches. A steroid shot sorted it. It turned out it was an alergic reaction to something presumed some kind of insect bite. Like his it didnt bother her and there was no scratching. First I knew was when there was a couple of tufts of fur on the carpet which when I picked it up felt oily, then on checking where it came from I found the 3 patches. Hers looked the same as the pictures or as far as I can tell from a photograph.


No oozing and I didn't see how the hair came out, but my initial thoughts were that it was a bad reaction to a horse fly bite. Then I started to wonder as I've never seen any reaction this bad before.

Vets on Monday if it's no better by then!


----------



## BananaBassett (Apr 24, 2012)

It looks like a skin tag. A friends dog had one that was initially black like her dogs skin, but she licked and gnawed it until it turned pink / red and rather sore looking. Hers is also very big and looks horrid - not at all like a skin tag but that's what it was. Go to the vets- if it is one they'll give a cream but only remove it if it's a problem. I'm not sure that's 100% percent what it is but it looks very much the same!


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd put my money on a pyogenic granuloma. I assume dogs get them as well as humans. They're just an odd reaction to trauma & are treated by a minor surgical procedure to remove them. In people it's done with a local anaesthic but I'm not sure about dogs


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

zingy said:


> Did wonder about a tick, but it started off wrong (small and pink), plus it's firmly attached all round, so much more like a swelling of some kind. Will go to the vets on Monday if it's no better by then.


That's strange. My dog had something appear(or I only just noticed) on Friday that looks identical to your dogs only my dogs is Black. It certainly didn't look like it was a tick and like yours was firmly attached all round. I tried the Tick remover over it and could feel it definately wasn't a tick, far too fat round the neck (removed enough of the blighters to get the feel of them). In doing so I broke the skin and it bled alot and seemed like some kind of Haematoma and some of the skin came away. Today it looks to be shrinking is and drier and scabbier so seems to be resolving.


----------



## leanne562 (Feb 16, 2012)

looks like some sort of growth!? cyst type or maybe an infected bite or tick. hope you get it sorted easily, theres always something isnt there


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

ElvieMogs said:


> In people it's done with a local anaesthic but I'm not sure about dogs


Probably under general anaesthetic at a cost of about £200+ :rolleyes5:

Thanks for all the suggestions. By the sounds of it, a massive overreaction to a fly bite is not beyond the bounds of possibility, and we did go on holiday down south last weekend where she was being bitten by horse flies which is when it started. Doesn't actually look infected though - very clean and red.

On the plus side, it does sound like her leg won't fall off


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

So did you go to the vet? What is it?


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

Just got back now. They think 2 possibilities. One is an inflammation tumour caused by her licking, which I think is definitely not the case as it's only today that she's shown any interest in it at all. Second is a mast cell tumour, which seems far more likely. So she's going to have it removed tomorrow and sent for testing.

I was also way out with my £200 - it's more like £200++++++++++++!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

zingy said:


> Just got back now. They think 2 possibilities. One is an inflammation tumour caused by her licking, which I think is definitely not the case as it's only today that she's shown any interest in it at all. Second is a mast cell tumour, which seems far more likely. So she's going to have it removed tomorrow and sent for testing.
> 
> I was also way out with my £200 - it's more like £200++++++++++++!


 I hope the tests come back negative x


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG toby has got the exact same thing  could it be ticks it has a little white thing coming out of it though but is the same colour and shape


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hoping it comes back negative when daisy had similar a few years ago they biopsied hers and it turned out not to be, hoping your will be the same.


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh dear, keeping fingers crossed its just inflammatory


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, it's been removed, as far as possible given the inflammation around it, and she's back home. Looks very sorry for herself, so needs a good sleep. Histology report should be back by the end of next week, so I'll know more then.


----------



## dysondogsmommy (Jul 8, 2012)

zingy said:


> My dog started last weekend with a very small, pink patch on her hind leg which looked like a bite of some sort. Now looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its 0 to worry about hun although looks gross its a cyst dogs are buggers for chewing things including growths she or he as nipped it and thats why it is now exposed they got heaps under skin you dont see you should take her vets though just to be on the safe side my old dog had heaps on his butt lol i worry about lumps to because two of my dogs died from caner but those growths are always under skin and grow rapilidy if yours as had this ages and it is same size sure its not that good luck


----------



## dysondogsmommy (Jul 8, 2012)

hi again this is same thing on dogs foot


----------

